# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  CZ Pharma

## Lambot

I just bought some anavar in this bottle, 100 10mb blue pills.. nothing on the pill other than a line down the middle, is this real? Cant find anything online about this pharma. Anyone seen this?

edited. we do not allow the posting of ugl names

PT

----------


## bodybuilder

No lab names edit pleas.

----------

